# Lemmiwinks - download links broken



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I'm looking for Lemmiwinks and the links seem to either be broken or the files have been moved elsewhere. 

I've tried these two sites with no luck: 
http://www.unixprohost.com/Lemmiwinks.exe
http://www.ecodetuning.com/revo/Lemmiwinks.exe

My question is, does anybody have the software? And if so, are you willing to send me the .exe setup file for Lemmiwinks? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Try UniSettings, same thing (though you'll need a good USB -> OBDII cable): https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/uni-setting


----------



## mycrayonisred04 (Oct 30, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> Try UniSettings, same thing (though you'll need a good USB -> OBDII cable): https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/uni-setting


I actually already have VAG-COM and the cable. I'm assuming that this cable is sufficient enough to do the job? And thank you for sharing! I wasn't aware of all of these tuning softwares that have been made to fine tune our cars. Really helps me out!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Just answered in your other post. Like said, will do the same thing. 

https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/uni-setting


----------



## kb_powerhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Link no bueno.....where can this be found?...thanks..🍔🍔🍔

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

kb_powerhead said:


> Link no bueno.....where can this be found?...thanks..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I have a local copy I will host.. Will update soon


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

It seems like unisetings isn't freeware anymore. Looks like it comes bundled with their obd cable setup. 

Thanks for hosting that boulder, i need to dl a copy for my current laptop. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Lemmiwinks: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzy6izm1377mr7d/Lemmiwinks.zip?dl=0
UniSettings: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5d76s2oipsvalab/UniSettingsBoschME7.zip?dl=0


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> Lemmiwinks: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzy6izm1377mr7d/Lemmiwinks.zip?dl=0
> UniSettings: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5d76s2oipsvalab/UniSettingsBoschME7.zip?dl=0


Nice work! Had to travel this AM


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

4ceFed4 said:


> Lemmiwinks: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzy6izm1377mr7d/Lemmiwinks.zip?dl=0
> UniSettings: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5d76s2oipsvalab/UniSettingsBoschME7.zip?dl=0


:beer::beer::beer:


----------

